# Probs with M-Audiophile USB



## fanto (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey everyone,

First time user so please be gentle 

I have an M-Audiophile USB attached to my laptop, but it keeps on cutting out - as in after listening to it for a while it will just stop working (it varies how long it will work for). Whatever audio program is running at the time, anything from Winamp to Real to Ableton Live to Wavelab, will keep working away but no sound. The only way I can get the thing to work again is by turning it off and on again.

I have suspicions this may be a USB problem but have no idea how to solve it. Anyone else have this problem/ know how to sort it?

Cheers!


----------



## Zenz (Feb 3, 2005)

I am having exactly the same problem, just hope somebody out there can help.


----------



## sevenka (Feb 4, 2005)

there's answer in this link ===> www.s__m_Audiophile.at_i.com


----------



## Zenz (Feb 3, 2005)

Is there anything wrong with the above links? It leads to a polish site which I guess has nothing to do with the topic.


----------



## geezus (Mar 1, 2005)

Same problem here. I seem 2 have had it as soon as I installed Audiophile USB on my laptop (Packard Bell, P4 Mobile 1,7GHz, 778MB DDRAM) for the first time. It seemed 2 B working fine with my desktop machine though (Carillon, P3 800MHz, 512MB DDRAM), so I didn't return it. It was well over a year ago now. Of course - I did download the latest driver - v.15415 (which after 2 years or so after its release, remains the latest 4 PC users 'till this day). And I did try a lot of stuff, like disabling other devices, 2 C if it's an IRQ conflict, or something (not that I'd know how 2 deal with that, if that was the case). But it still kept sort of shutting down with no rhyme or reason. What's worse - if I tried 2 use the Audiophile ASIO driver with Cubase - I'd get random crashes ("blue screens of death"). Anyway, the thig is - after initial problems and my fruitless efforts to find a solution - it seemed 2 have somehow "fixed itself". I mean - I'd still experience an occasional crash in Cubase, but the problem with card switching off dissapeared.
And now I had 2 install a new system (XP Home, spanish, my old system was XP Pro Corporate, english) and... that's right - the problem is back. I still don't know how 2 solve it, I can only hope that again my computer and audiocard will somehow "work it out" be4 I smash the lot with a hammer (I was very close 2 this solution 2 many times). 
In conclusion - let us pray 2 the Good Lord Jesus Christ 2 smite the lazy, arrogant motherf...s from M-Audio, 4 not releasing a bug-free version of the driver (probably because they'd like me 2 buy a Firewire version). Amen


PS. Although everyone keeps saying yhat the driver is buggy, I haven't encountered 2 many reports of this particular problem. So I really don't know what 2 think...


----------



## reason455 (Jan 6, 2008)

I started having the same problem (Audiophile USB cutting out randomly after working for a while) recently.

It coincided with me upgrading from XP SP1 to SP2, so I think it must be related to that. Installing different Audiophile drivers made no difference.

I haven't solved the problem but I've managed to bypass it - there's a great utility called asio4all that works as a nice low-latency ASIO driver for most built-in laptop soundcards. So now I don't need the Audiophile anymore.

see:
http://www.asio4all.com
and
http://www.koanotic.org/2008/01/asio-for-laptop-soundcards.html

good luck!


----------



## danalex (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I was also having the very same problem...for sometime recently...and I think I have a solution...

Do you guys have the original driver for the audiophile USB...the 15415 driver, that was the driver I got when I purchased the card a few years back...

Recently, I updated the driver from the M Audio site...the APUSB 5.10.00.5099.exe...It was then that all these problems of this abrupt stopping during recording / playback started..I uninstalled the newly downloaded one and reinstalled the previous 15415 driver and all my problems went to the rock bottom..If you want that driver, let me know.. will post it.. 

I still have one problem ...the problem is with the power LED..which sometimes goes off in the middle of a recording / playback..and the card stops working as well...I guess its due to enormous voltage fluctuations we have here...Has anyone come across this...and any solutions..Contacted M Audio Tech suppport UK...they asked me to contact the local reseller...Didnt get much help...I did open the screws to see the problem...It was due the spring which does not stay in place to keep the LED on...Yet to work on it ...Hope this is useful...:wave:


----------

